# Help sex Red devil



## meester (Jun 8, 2013)

any ideas on a sex?????


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Female.


----------



## meester (Jun 8, 2013)

can you tell me how you were able to tell??


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i know bc in sk is very knowledgable, but u would think that female would be more rounded and tubular whereas male is pointy. i'm going with male


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

meester said:


> can you tell me how you were able to tell??


Because male and female have different sex organs :roll: 
While you can not always be absolutely certain from a picture (it is really not like observing in person), it's a decent picture taken from the right kind of angle.
The tube is much too thick at it's base to be male. The tip is not very pointed. And looking at the tip, the tube angles strait down.

Tell you what. If you really don't know who to believe. Observe the tube over the course of a few weeks. If it is female it is bound to change a lot. It is either going to get much bigger, thicker and very blunt, or it will recede down to nothing protruding at all. A male, more then likely, it will look identical next week and the week after.


----------



## At1Maverick (Mar 7, 2013)

I don't mean to hijack your thread meester, but I would just like to know if this organ is visible all the time, if it's a female that is. I think I read it right when BC in SK said that a male would have it's organ recede after a while. I have a RD that's approx 5 months. is it mature enough to tell? Thanks in advance.


----------

